# Dealing With Ties- Poll



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*Dealing with Ties-Poll*​
*How should we deal with ties in the current round of the slingshotforum.com online tournament?*

Five shots at five 1.5" circles on paper.211.76%Five shots at a target to be selected by MJ, must be submitted within 24hrs15.88%Five shots, normal target at 15m.741.18%Consecutive can hits.211.76%Five shots at five Daisy Shatterblast targets15.88%Number of can hits at 10m in 30 seconds423.53%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Vote here for how to resolve the tie in the slingshotforum.com online tournament Pro class.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the link for the Shatterblasts: Link
I voted for the can hits in 30 sec because I don't think that regular consecutive can hits is going to be a challenge for these guys.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like the idea of your choosing the target blind, no chance for rehearsal! makes for the winner being the WINNER!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Consecutive can hits would be work if you doubled the distance from 10 meters to 20 meters! Unless all competition shooting has to be done at 10 meters, then most hits on a can in 30 sec would be the better choice.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Why resolve a tie? Works for cricket, 5 days and the result may be a tie - not no result. To have a guaranteed winner, a different competition (50 over.T20) is used.
You could include either a first/last/other shot as "trump" with a pinprick bull.
I've never liked "deciders", as the decide something different than the competition set out to decide.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I voted 15m same target, if I were in that situation.

I feel that it keeps the point system consistent.

So what if some made ten thousand takes to get their best entry posted, if everyone is to improve their skills, adding 5m will help hone in on adjusting focus......If 15m puts someone out of there area capabilities then my second vote would be for 5 @ 5 1.5" targets I guess.

IMO

The 24 hr time restraint , might not comply with an individual's time schedule

Consecutive can hits,, well will take forever









Shatterblasts. Require one to acquire them right? That might not be convinient.

# cans in 30 secs is a great comp, but may not be an equivilant "test" for breaking a tie for the way the main comp was set.

Again this is just my opinion, and I am not even in the boat to steer ( this time







). I guess it might be left to what the tie breakers agree to.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cut a card at 700000 meters.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I voted 15m same target, if I were in that situation.
> 
> I feel that it keeps the point system consistent.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of the same target just move it away, because, as LGD mentions cans/30 sec aren't equivalent. But I would be ok with what the judge(s) decide.

Too, if I am in a tie the paper would be far more convenient because of time limitations.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

When's last entry? 7th? I nulled on accident(iPhone) but I vote 15 m


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

There has to be some sort of time limitation on it. It can only be a few days at max. If it isn't, we'll start running into next months competition.

I think the videos should be private and submitted to MJ, then switched to public at a certain time so we can all reveal our scores together. This prevents people from trying to beat someone else's score that was already posted.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> There has to be some sort of time limitation on it. It can only be a few days at max. If it isn't, we'll start running into next months competition.
> 
> I think the videos should be private and submitted to MJ, then switched to public at a certain time so we can all reveal our scores together. This prevents people from trying to beat someone else's score that was already posted.


This month's tournament runs from May 15th to June 7th. June 8-14 is for resolution of ties and, God willing, the next tournament will start June 15th.

-from the rules thread. i like the idea of the submitting to MJ. If he doesn't mind, of course. MJ???


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> i like the idea of the submitting to MJ. If he doesn't mind, of course. MJ???


Yeah, that's fine. I'm going to PM the finalists with the details after the official end of the tourney.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah the video given to mj is a great idea. If you are familiar with YouTube, instead of making it private, you set your video as unlisted and give the link to mj. This way he can not only view it, but post the video for everyone to see rather than making e erveryone making it public first. This will also prevent YouTube subscribers from getting a sneak peak









LGD


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's how to make a video private or unlisted.​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_mF66-F1-0​
I just uploaded it so it takes a few minutes to process if it doesn't play.​


----------

